

For Anarchist, Details of Life as F.B.I. Target - tshtf
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/29/us/29surveillance.html?hpw

======
hugh3
I know we don't say "!HN" around here any more, but I'm bringin' it back!

!HN

~~~
sixtofour
If it was about Anonymous, would that be OK?

~~~
hugh3
Probably not.

